# Looking for 1 Player



## Taliesin (Sep 19, 2007)

I am seeking one player to join a 3.5 homebrew campaign that started over the summer. The campaign's emphasis is on storytelling and character, with plenty of combat mixed in. Your character would start at 2nd level.

The campaign is urban-based to begin with, and as such I am using Ptolus as source material adjacent to my own story. 

Sessions are in Lower Manhattan.

Looking for a player ideally 25+ years old.

We meet once every two weeks, usually Wednesdays but that is flexible.

If interested email me at marsmda at aol dot com.


----------



## Taliesin (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Taliesin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yet another bump


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2007)

too bad this is not play by post! i am a bit too far away or i would have requested to play an elements of magic wizard....bummer!!!


----------



## Moleculo (Oct 19, 2007)

email sent


----------

